# RR: 123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Fricsay (cond.), Stader, Töpper, Haefliger, Sardi, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1959)










2.	Gardiner (cond.), McNair, Montague, Rolfe Johnson, Hauptmann, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1986)










3.	Leppard (cond.), Te Kanawa, Cotrubas, Krenn, Sotin, Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir	(1973)










4.	Bernstein (cond.), Auger, Von Stade, Lopardo, Hauptmann, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1990)










5.	C. Davis (cond.), Donath, Harper, Davies, Dean, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1971)










6.	Hogwood (cond.), Auger, Dawson, Ainsley, Thomas, Academy of Ancient Music, Winchester Cathedral Choir	(1988)










7.	Herreweghe (cond.), Oelze, Larmore, Weir, Kooy, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale	(1991)










8.	Karajan (cond.), Hendricks, Perry, Schreier, Luxon, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1981)










9.	McCreesh (cond.), Tilling, Connolly, Robinson, Davies, Gabrieli Consort & Players	(2004)










10.	Marriner (cond.), Te Kanawa, Von Otter, Rolfe Johnson, Lloyd, Academy & Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields	(1993)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Fricsay (cond.), Stader, Töpper, Haefliger, Sardi, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1959)
2.	Gardiner (cond.), McNair, Montague, Rolfe Johnson, Hauptmann, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1986)
3.	Leppard (cond.), Te Kanawa, Cotrubas, Krenn, Sotin, Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir	(1973)
4.	Bernstein (cond.), Auger, Von Stade, Lopardo, Hauptmann, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1990)
5.	C. Davis (cond.), Donath, Harper, Davies, Dean, London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1971)
6.	Hogwood (cond.), Auger, Dawson, Ainsley, Thomas, Academy of Ancient Music, Winchester Cathedral Choir	(1988)
7.	Herreweghe (cond.), Oelze, Larmore, Weir, Kooy, Champs-Élysées Orchestra, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale	(1991)
8.	Karajan (cond.), Hendricks, Perry, Schreier, Luxon, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1981)
9.	McCreesh (cond.), Tilling, Connolly, Robinson, Davies, Gabrieli Consort & Players	(2004)
10.	Marriner (cond.), Te Kanawa, Von Otter, Rolfe Johnson, Lloyd, Academy & Chorus of St. Martin in the Fields	(1993)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

